# Craftsman Professional 10inch Table Saw



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Good buy Splinters, out of all the Hybrids this is the one I would choose also. The base mounted trunion makes it a clear winner. The saw is made by Orion which makes tools for Steel City.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

I have been using this saw for about 4 years now (or something like that) and it has performed nicely! I am more than satisfied with the purchase.


----------



## RickH (Feb 20, 2008)

Now you just need to add a RH table extension and an Incra TS-LS fence and you are ready to go!


----------



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

I've had this saw for about three years and I love it. The exact same saw is also branded by Delta and Steel City. I think they are all made by Orion in China. Anway, it came in a crazy heavy metal cage that was neat but was pretty easy to set up. I got mine on sale for about $900 with the Craftsman club card which made it even a better deal. I don't have much to compare this to as it's the only table saw I've ever owned but I've never felt like it's been underpowered or inaccurate. It sitll exceeds my ability


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have had this saw for about a year and am very happy with it. I called technical support a few times and they were very knowledgeable and helpful. The steel cage that it came packed in and some chicken wire made a great support for our cucumbers this summer!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I have to say, I have NOT always been in love with Craftsman tools. I used to be, but in recent years, no.
That said, I hasten to add, I bought this saw, with the reasoning that if I bought their top of the line table saw it would be the best they had.
I was, in fact, very satisfied with it
The original blade was smooth, quiet and when I finally took it to the sharpening service they were very impressed with it. I still use it today along with several others I got to go on this very nice saw.
By the way, I like the Beis fence very much. It hasn't lost alignment in the several years since I first set it up.
My right wing extension contains my router table, which is very good except for the fact that it can tip the saw if I lean on it too hard.

My one real complaint was the blade guard that came with it. It sat crooked in two axes and when I complained to the Mfr., they sent a new one which had the exact same problem. I replaced it with a Penn State overhead blade guard/dust collection unit.

ddwwb


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

I recentlly got this saw new and in mint condition for 875.00 still in it's steel packing crate. It was in the back of a fellows garage and the guy forgot he had it. It took me just about all day to put this together all by myself only to discover the drive belt was missing  . I called the guy back and he said he found a belt in his shop that looked kinda like what I was looking for. DO you remember if your saw has a name or model number written on the belt??? I ordered a replacement from Sears and It may be weeks for them to find me the specific belt 

Thanks in advance if you can help identify the belt


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

The belt for my version of this saw is a grooved one that can't be replaced by a flat or vee belt.


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

The former owner found my belt only after I got the replacement for any of you that ever need one it's a "JIALI 280 J"


----------

